# Bioluminescence



## JBK (Aug 5, 2008)

So I'm currently in Seacrest Beach for a friend's wedding and they had the wedding on the beach and reception at a house overlooking the beach. Near the end of the reception, I saw some lightning in the distance and being a storm lover, I walked down to the sand to watch. After about 10 minutes with my eyes adjusted to the dark, a wave came up pretty close to where I was standing then went back out and I'm about 95% positive it left behind some kind of bioluminescence on the sand. Tiny green glowing little bits. I know this can happen out in the open ocean but has anyone ever seen that on the beaches here?


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

That's one of the things that make night diving great... turn off the lights and look for the tiny glowing bits!!


----------



## late bloomer (Oct 12, 2010)

I saw it several years ago on Nantasket beach in Massachusetts, but never around here.


----------



## Max_Power (May 11, 2009)

I've seen it plenty of times. Pretty common.


----------



## mullet 87 (Mar 30, 2011)

I saw it on johnson beach one time netting crabs at night. Every time you moved the water it would glow. Pretty cool.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Not uncommon at all.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

We've noticed it at our dock on the sound here on Navarre beach this week.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Seen it for years on Perdido. You could drag your foot through the sand and it would glow.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Throw a cast net at night during the summer in an are where there is not a lot of light pollution and you can see it will glow all the way to the bottom most of the time.


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

Phosphorus! yep it glows


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

Play'N Hooky said:


> Throw a cast net at night during the summer in an are where there is not a lot of light pollution and you can see it will glow all the way to the bottom most of the time.


^^^This! It's neat!


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

sorry to derail but ive been at bob sikes and there appears to be bioluminescence but it looks like its a fish that is glowing,also i dropped a bridge net and it looked like my cell phone was inn the bottom of it because of how bright it was.does anyone know what this might be.i figure it is some sort of bioluminescence


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

They are some kind of jelly fish thing. If you throw a bait net with small enough mesh (3/8") you will actually bring them back in. They are almost clear, and nearly the size of a chicken egg. Don't know anything about glowing fish though. Probably BP's fault!


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Prince Caspian said:


> They are some kind of jelly fish thing. If you throw a bait net with small enough mesh (3/8") you will actually bring them back in. They are almost clear, and nearly the size of a chicken egg. Don't know anything about glowing fish though. Probably BP's fault!


that nprobably what it is.thanks

as for the glowing fish imnot sure if they were fish but they looked like small glowing bait fish from the bridge,they were a decent amount around the pilings.most likely BP's fault


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Its sand fleas. They get a bacteria in them that makes their antennas glow. Thats how we catch them at night on the beach. They sit right below the surface of the sand with their antennas sticking out and when the waves wash the little bit of sand off them the antennas are visible. But, thats only if you get down and look at them close and can see they are in pairs. If they are try scooping infront of them, towards the water, and pulling back to you. You should catch one or two.


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

Google it guys! Its Phosphorus! Geez!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Bioluminesence is bacteria that glows in the water in order to get fish and other animals to eat it. The glow you see in the sand is phosphorus.


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

MrFish said:


> Bioluminesence is bacteria that glows in the water in order to get fish and other animals to eat it. The glow you see in the sand is phosphorus.


Its actually a deterrent to not get eaten, its also an algae not a bacteria. I think im on my rag or something. im grumpy as hell.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

There is an algae, but also a bacteria. And the bacteria glows to get eaten.


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

Probably just chemical residue from the BP spill, nothing to worry about if you start glowing a little bit after eating local seafood!:whistling:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

BentStraight said:


> Probably just chemical residue from the BP spill, nothing to worry about if you start glowing a little bit after eating local seafood!:whistling:


Definitely something from BP that the hurricane stirred up. It's been sitting out there just waiting.


----------

